

Software That Copies DVDs to Players Is on Trial  - dreamz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/24/technology/24dvd.html?_r=1&ref=technology

======
jojoleflaire
When it comes to DVDs I want exactly one thing: a player that goes from
closing the tray to playing the feature in less than one second.

No FBI or Interpol warnings in multiple languages, no previews, no
disclaimers, no bonus features, no menus. Just. The. Damn. Movie.

If I want any of thatother garbage, I can press the "menu" key at any time and
go there.

Copying DVDs? Who cares. Anyone who wants to do this already can, and the
legality of such activity probably doesn't bother them. As a consumer I
wouldn't spend a penny on this. But I would buy a new player that works like
one I described above in a second.

